# iOS 5.01 available now



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Just got a popup that iOS 5.01 is available, downloaded and ready to install.

Says:
This update contains improvements and other bug fixes including:
Fixes bugs affecting battery life
Adds Multitasking Gestures for original iPad
Resolves bugs with Documents in the Cloud
Improves voice recognition for Australian users using dictation

Installing it now....

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

More about the update from PCWorld:



> iOS 5.0.1 Brings Battery Fix to iPhone 4S, Multitasking Gestures to Original iPad
> By Jared Newman, PCWorld Nov 10, 2011 12:45 PM
> 
> Apple iOS 5.0.1 updateApple is taking its new over-the-air update system for a spin today with iOS 5.0.1. The company expects the update to squash battery-draining bugs in the iPhone 4S and add multitasking gestures to the iPad.
> ...


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

That was the easiest and quickest ithingy update ever.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, it was delightful. 

I'm trying the multi-gestures out on my iPad 1.  Works pretty well...wasn't that big a deal for me, but it's nice to have them now.  I'll have to think about how I swap from app to app...

Hope the battery issue thing, which seems to be targeted at the iPhone 4S, helps with the iPad 1 battery, too.  Battery use has been much higher since the update.

Betsy


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Luvmy4brats said:


> That was the easiest and quickest ithingy update ever.


Yep, that's one of the best things about iOS 5. Updates are just over the air rather than having to hook up to a computer, and it just downloads and updates the needed files rather than having to totally reinstall the OS as in the past.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

So what am I missing (and the way a lot of my day is going it could be a LOT I'm missing today). Where do I get the update 

Thanks


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

In Settings, on the General tab, near the top it should say "software update."  click on that.

Betsy


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> In Settings, on the General tab, near the top it should say "software update." click on that.
> 
> Betsy


Thanks - I swear the first time I went into settings it wasn't there - I went out and back in and I saw it ... Told you it was that type of day ...


----------



## StephanieJ (Nov 11, 2010)

I LOVE the new update (not the .01 but the 5.0 in general).  For some reason both of our computers would cause any updates to fail and every time I just KNEW I'd bricked our phone/ipod.  Our laptop would work great but it is so hard to keep up with the cord to it.  It was so nice to be able to update without thinking "Lord PLEASE don't let me break this thing!"


----------



## LunaraSeries (Jun 19, 2011)

It said it updated without me syncing.  Is that true?  sweet action!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yep!

Betsy


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

So far I am quite pleased with this update!


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Oh, wow, we really should have screamed for this sooner! I love updating over wifi!!!!


----------

